# Curiosity KILLED the CoonA$$



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

It was just a simple communication, one little PM showing some interest in the slope. Next thing I know,, WHAMMM,, I am kicked, beaten, slaughtered and humilaited. I am not I will ever recover? I can only hope to help my other BOTLs, by sharing my hard earned lessons learned. 
BE CAREFUL anythime you PM the SHUCK... It can prove to be deadly, see proof below. This wil take a couple of post.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Continued Mayhem!!!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

*you lucky, lucky, lucky,lucky bastard.....

*​


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

It not OVER


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

BULLY!!!!


I advice EXTREME caution with any communications with MR Shuckins,, he is deadly.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I will admit it, I am jealous. That is a "where dreams come true" sampler pack if I have ever seen one.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*If that doesn't cause one to get the 'bends' ...good thing you didn't piss him off.*


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow im glad im not on shuckins radar, i dont think i have any foom for the shrapnel of the explosions awesome hit though. i havent even seen most of those


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

My friend was unknowingly looking over my shoulder when I was reading this... he's passed out on the floor from shock right now.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm envious, nice hit. Enjoy them


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

That is one hell of a Shuckin!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Mmmm. Bolivar Gold Medal.

[/drool]


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I guarrrooonty !...shucked like a Royal Red !!!


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

SHUCK YOU!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

HOLY SHUCK.
:shocked:


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

What a rough life! You poor man!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice. I haven't had any of those but I was bombed a Bolivar belicoso fino that was an excellent smoke! On question, is that last one a Johnny-O?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

He certainly nailed your hide to the wall. :lol:

Very nice Shuck!!!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

phager said:


> On question, is that last one a Johnny-O?


Yes it is


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! Nice hit Shuckins! Congratz and enjoy them Brother!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

....i'm speechless


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave now you know first hand what I have been saying for a while, Ron is the most generous and thoughtful BOTL that I know.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking forward to the review of that Party diadema and that Gold Medal.

Nicely done, Mr. Shuck!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

hit like a hurricane.. 

NICE work, from another *******..

rb


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, I thought he had lost it some time ago but it looks like there is still a way to go!

Lucky you and well done Ron.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Mama! That sure is a lot of whang!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

that is kindness at its fullest!!! WOW


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ron, That is superb, no doubt about it. Enjoy Dave!


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

DAUMMMMMMM! Lucky you!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

couldn't have done it better myself!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

that sampler is such a sight. i wish they had samplers half that size to buy. maybe 3-5 of a few different ones would be a dream come true. congrats on the smokes as for you ron what a devious package you put together.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that's am awesome beat down--put a smile on my face and I'm thousands of miles from you--I felt it here!

*"Clicking Heels Together"*


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's just plain mean! Have fun with those!


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

wow...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

That's shuckin awesome! 

AHAHAHAHAHAHA! I'm sure no one's ever thought of THAT one before! Ahaha...haha...ha...hmm...

Hey congrats, brother...that's a nice hit. Ron is truly a generous guy. One of a kind.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy S**, even I'm jealous here and I try to contain emotions like that.


----------

